# Wax Kit Installlation



## dongatta (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey all,
There has been a lot of good advice on here so I hope this continues. I purchased a wax kit today from my local nissan dealership. They offered to install it for $312.00 plus the part. I think this is a little too high and they informed me the trottle body had to be taken apart and the kit had to be installed within 10 seconds. On my Z24 engine i assume the wax kit is in front of the throttle body not inside correct. It is the little piece that has a coolant hose going in and out of it. Any detailed help would be greatly appreciated especially before xmas


----------



## imperium (Sep 11, 2008)

pardon my ignorance but what exactly is a wax kit


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

dongatta said:


> Hey all,
> There has been a lot of good advice on here so I hope this continues. I purchased a wax kit today from my local nissan dealership. They offered to install it for $312.00 plus the part. I think this is a little too high and they informed me the trottle body had to be taken apart and the kit had to be installed within 10 seconds. On my Z24 engine i assume the wax kit is in front of the throttle body not inside correct. It is the little piece that has a coolant hose going in and out of it. Any detailed help would be greatly appreciated especially before xmas


You are correct! The new one comes in a spring loaded contraption, first time you see it, its like wtf?? Get the old one out first, then take the new one out of its retainer and slip it in and bolt it back up before it expands.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

imperium said:


> pardon my ignorance but what exactly is a wax kit


They will also call it a thermo element, It up's your idle (cold start up) then once it warms up your idle comes down. So if you have a high idle all the time, the "wax kit" is probably bad...


----------

